# Looking for DTG printer Atlanta area



## Stephym888 (12 mo ago)

Hi! Just moved to ATLANTA and looking for ideas on where to FIND a DTG printer here or surrounding areas, (not screen printing or sublimation). Someone who wants an ongoing job printing on our canvas pillow covers. We do about 3k orders per year. Technically, Brother gtx printers work great. It's a more artsy style job though. Not a typical t-shirt job. Each order is different as we do custom map pillows. The prints are usually pastel colors and are in the middle of the pillow so it's not heavy on the ink, no white.

Looking for someone not bothered by the fact each order is a different file. So if there are 20 orders to print there will be 20 files that day. We will pay a little extra for this added time. Anyone know of ideas on where to find such a printer? It's not a typical t-shirt job. I looked into Big Frog printing but it's retail prices and they tried to charge $10 per pillow. It took 1-2 minutes to set up our simple file with the new guy on staff and he wasn't too savvy, the time consumption was minimal. Just got here from Florida and would love to reopen our online store soon. It's also possible to do this from another state but would ideally like to find a small local business to work with. Any ideas appreciated

Thanks for listening!
Steph


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

3,000 orders a year screams buy your own dtg and bring it in-house. That's exactly what I would do in this situation. AND no white ink AND no pretreat? Oh, done deal.


----------



## Stephym888 (12 mo ago)

splathead said:


> 3,000 orders a year screams buy your own dtg and bring it in-house. That's exactly what I would do in this situation. AND no white ink AND no pretreat? Oh, done deal.


Hey Joe, 
Thing is I really dont want to do the printing any longer. I used a Latex 365 to print on canvas and just sold it before moving to ATL. Looking for someone who wants a piece of this business and possibly ship it too. I agree though, that would be the best choice to save the most money. If there were a less expensive printer to do this on I would consider it but I believe a brother gtx is like over 20k?
Steph


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Well heck man, that 365 is $20k too. 

Honestly, I think it's unrealistic to think you can find someone for less than $10 a piece. That's about the going rate for one-off DTG printing, even with volume.

But let's see who replies here with offers.


----------



## Stephym888 (12 mo ago)

splathead said:


> Well heck man, that 365 is $20k too.
> 
> Honestly, I think it's unrealistic to think you can find someone for less than $10 a piece. That's about the going rate for one-off DTG printing, even with volume.
> 
> But let's see who replies here with offers.


Hey Joe,

Yea it was about 15K after discounts and was great to be able to print a 60 yd roll of fabric without having to cut down the roll. Then we would sew the pillow after the printing. It's just a huge machine and I don't want to be a printer, I just want to be the creator of the designs. We have a few leads now to go into more of a partnership with someone who wants to ship it too. I'm glad to hear your thoughts. I think it's a good gig for someone who has a dtg printer and wants a steady gig, maybe just starting out. $10. is good if they can put the pillow insert inside it and ship it out


----------



## CustomCreatives (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah those are standard prices if someone is willing to partner with contract then that’s good. I’m in Atlanta area I get a lot of customers that always promise constant ongoing business 💩


----------

